# Guitar Tab Editor Software



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm looking for such a software and looked at Guitar Pro 5. However, I don't know if it can do staff notation for song melody and lyrics AND both staff notation and tablature for guitar playing at the same time. I want to have music sheets with all of these, i.e. staff notation for melody with lyrics on top, staff notation for guitar playing on the section and tablature on the third line. Any other software can display this? Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use Finale satisfactorily. http://www.finalemusic.com/

Peace, Mooh.


----------

